# Which Rifile- Browning Bar Shorttrac Or Benelli R1



## 44mags (Aug 3, 2008)

LOOKING AT BUYING A NEW GUN IN A 308 CAL. SEMI-AUTO. ANY REVIEWS ON  THE BROWN.BAR SHORTTRAC AN THE BENELLI R1. THE PRICE DIFF. IS NOT A PROB. Light weight is a plus and recoil, The benellies R1 you can switch barells to another cal. but to me is  nice but not a must either.  Wanting it in wood/buled, Give me your reviews and how they shoot. thanks-44


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm waiting on the replies of owners of each also.

I shoot a 30-06 BAR Safari and couldn't ask for anything more from it except the weight. If it was lighter it might not shoot MOA like it does now. 

I have a Kane gun boot on it which keeps the stock in new condition. 

gt40


----------



## jneil (Aug 3, 2008)

I handled an R1 in 300WM with the Comfortech stock the other day. It felt really light and I was told it kicked like 12ga with 2-3/4 mag loads. In 308 the recoil should be fairly light.


----------



## one_shot (Aug 3, 2008)

I shoot a .270 BAR Safari & a .270 BAR Stalker have dropped deer at 300+yds.


----------



## runs with scissors (Aug 3, 2008)

I just purchased a Browning BAR Longtrac in a 300 Win Mag and could not be happier with the accuracy and lack of recoil expected from a large caliber rifle. The only problem is cleaning it, there are a *LOT* of small parts to keep up with.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 3, 2008)

Browning BAR all the way


----------



## 44mags (Aug 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## 44mags (Aug 13, 2008)

Went With The Browning Short Trac. For Th Money Diff. Of Th R-1 And The Bad Reviews On Benelli  R1 On Gun Reviews .com.  Thanks For All The Replys On Th Thread-44


----------



## 44mags (Aug 13, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Bruz (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new rifle.You should be happy with the Browning. All of my BAR's have been very reliable and accurate.

Robert


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've shot BAR's before but only held the R1.  The R1 just didn't fit me plus I think it's ugly.

I think you made a great choice.


----------



## duckbill (Aug 13, 2008)

44mags said:


> Went With The Browning Short Trac. For Th Money Diff. Of Th R-1 And The Bad Reviews On Benelli  R1 On Gun Reviews .com.  Thanks For All The Replys On Th Thread-44



I'd like to hear a range report when you get around to it.  I'm interested in how accurate it is.


----------



## bwarren2 (Aug 13, 2008)

Great choice, I was going to buy an R1 until I read all the bad reviews. It has a 5lb un adjustable trigger! that sealed it for me.


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've shot a half dozen BARs and still have two, but a Remington model 4 in 308 is the most accurate semi-auto I've ever seen and never had any kind of malfunction with this rifle.  About a year and a half ago I got a Remington 750 in 35 Whelen that's just as reliable and almost as accurate as the model 4 Remington.  The Remington costs less than the Browning or Benelli.


----------



## 44mags (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks For Info Guy"s, I"ll Give A Report On How It Groups, And As For As Th Rems. Autos ,i"v Had Them Also An Every One Has Been Good ,but I Was Going For A Lighter Weight Gun This Time Around Thanks-44


----------



## bwarren2 (Aug 14, 2008)

44 Mag, did you get synthetic or wood?


----------



## 44mags (Aug 17, 2008)

I Got The Wood/blued-44


----------

